# Has anyone filed a claim for both business & individual.



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

I recieved a claim for the business to cover business expenses but took a huge hit economically as far as a individual loss. Anyone file claims for both?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Do you own any waterfront properties in the "zones"


----------



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ocean Master said:


> Do you own any waterfront properties in the "zones"


I do not.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

What are the zones.


----------



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

No one? :001_huh:


----------



## skint back (Oct 15, 2007)

I am curious about this as well. I own water view property with a waterfront access lot.


----------



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ocean Master said:


> Do you own any waterfront properties in the "zones"


Why would this matter?


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

It doesn't. From my claims I can tell you even if you connect the dots perfectly you will be denied if your business is on the no pay list. I didn't make a personal claim so can't comment on that.


----------



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

Again, I recieved a claim for the Business, I took a big loss on that by doing the quick sign not to sue payment. I recently filed a individual claim and I'm still waiting. I knew of a few people that did this but never knew the outcome. I'm sure quit a few filed both for business and individual. Anyone else file for both?


----------



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

:whistling:


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

When I inquired, they said if you file and get a settlement for a personal claim, you MAY NOT file for a business that you own.

A lawyer told me later that was BS and they couldn't do that... 

Who knows.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

we filed but haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

My Dad files for both and he has been paid for both his businesses and his home.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Democrats..... right?
Surely all u Repugnacants wouldnt count on the Federal Govt for a free hand out????


----------



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

British petroleum and the gov. are the same thing? :no:


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sailfish236 said:


> British petroleum and the gov. are the same thing? :no:


That's EXACTLY what I was thinking when I read his post. Will be interesting to see the facts of his answer. :whistling:


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

The best thing to do is contact Levin law firm since they are handling most of the BP claims. They wont charge you a consultation fee nor charge you to file.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

a said:


> Democrats..... right?
> Surely all u Repugnacants wouldnt count on the Federal Govt for a free hand out????


Capt. Lance, I believe that you could hold your own in the forum politics section. It would get interesting.


----------

